# Oxford Wide Margin



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 29, 2007)

I just purchased online an Oxford Wide margin KJV bible in calfskin leather. The price looked to good to pass up at 82.95. Supposed to have 32 pages in it for notes as well. Does anyone have one these or ever seen one?


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Oct 29, 2007)

$82.95 is a GREAT price. I actually reviewed this Bible on Amazon.com. Here is my review: 

*This Oxford is simply the best available wide margin Bible in the King James Version. The calfskin leather is thick and sturdy enough to support the weight of the book, yet still flexible. The paper is the best I know of among wide margin Bibles. It is thick, so there's no bleedthrough from writing notes. It is also non-glare, so it's easy on the eyes. The print is neither small nor large. The margins are quite wide and continue around the entirety of the text. I really like the fact that there are about 25 pages of lined paper bound in the back of the Bible right after the maps. In addition, there are several blank note pages right before the maps, so between the lined and unlined pages, there is plenty of room to use for notes in the back of the Bible. The only "negatives" about this Bible might be it's size (it is relatively large and somewhat heavy, but still quite portable. No larger, really, than a full-size study Bible), and also there is no concordance (this is not a drawback to me, but might be to others. I'd much rather have the thicker paper and the extra blank pages in the back than a concordance). The Bible does have center-column references and a nice selection of maps. The Binding is extremely well done by today's standards. This is a Bible that's made to use and made to last.*


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for that brother. I've had it in my mind for a while to do fill a wide margin bible with notes, outlines and references to hand down to my daughter in the event of my death.


----------



## caddy (Oct 29, 2007)

I picked up a Bonded leather one for 50 bucks on Ebay. Very Nice.

Mine is NIV however. That's what our Church uses.



Blueridge Baptist said:


> I just purchased online an Oxford Wide margin KJV bible in calfskin leather. The price looked to good to pass up at 82.95. Supposed to have 32 pages in it for notes as well. Does anyone have one these or ever seen one?


----------



## etexas (Oct 29, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> I just purchased online an Oxford Wide margin KJV bible in calfskin leather. The price looked to good to pass up at 82.95. Supposed to have 32 pages in it for notes as well. Does anyone have one these or ever seen one?


I have a Wide margin Cambridge....I really like it....I have some good Oxford KJV Bibles but they are a good Binder. Hope it gives you good service in your walk with the Lord.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Thanks for that brother. I've had it in my mind for a while to do fill a wide margin bible with notes, outlines and references to hand down to my daughter in the event of my death.



Good idea. I never thought of my bibles as a legacy before.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 31, 2007)

Just got the Oxford in the mail today. I am very impressed with the quality. I also thought that it would be much larger but this Bible can be carried to church just fine. The calfskin leather is similar to the Cambridge Bibles and will require a little break in period. It has art guild pages as well. Super buy in my opinion.


----------



## Bodigean (Oct 31, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Just got the Oxford in the mail today. I am very impressed with the quality. I also thought that it would be much larger but this Bible can be carried to church just fine. The calfskin leather is similar to the Cambridge Bibles and will require a little break in period. It has art guild pages as well. Super buy in my opinion.



Does your Oxford WM have the old chapter summaries at the beginning of each chapter? For example does Gen 1 have this under the chapter heading: 

1 The creation of heaven and earth, 3 of the light, 6 of the firmament, 9 of the earth separated from the waters, 11 and made fruitfull, 14 of the sun, moone, and stars, 20 of fish... etc.

Thanks for the info. I have a the Cambridge WM which does not have them. They are hard to come by now a days.


----------



## etexas (Oct 31, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Just got the Oxford in the mail today. I am very impressed with the quality. I also thought that it would be much larger but this Bible can be carried to church just fine. The calfskin leather is similar to the Cambridge Bibles and will require a little break in period. It has art guild pages as well. Super buy in my opinion.


Glad you are happy with it! Sounds like you inteend to use this as a "primary" Bible so I hope it gives you great service!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 31, 2007)

Bodigean said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the Oxford in the mail today. I am very impressed with the quality. I also thought that it would be much larger but this Bible can be carried to church just fine. The calfskin leather is similar to the Cambridge Bibles and will require a little break in period. It has art guild pages as well. Super buy in my opinion.
> ...




Yes it does have chapter summaries.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 31, 2007)

etexas said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the Oxford in the mail today. I am very impressed with the quality. I also thought that it would be much larger but this Bible can be carried to church just fine. The calfskin leather is similar to the Cambridge Bibles and will require a little break in period. It has art guild pages as well. Super buy in my opinion.
> ...




I plan on filling it with outlines, comments and references for my family and grandchildren in the future, God giving grace and allowing me to live long enough to do it. I hope to be able to hand them down my own version of a "reformation study bible".


----------



## Bodigean (Oct 31, 2007)

Handing it down with your personal notes to your children and etc is a great idea. I trust the Lord will bless it.


----------

